# Tip $4.55



## Tv_uber (8 mo ago)

Guys any idea why Uber display $4.55 if the customer hives $5 tip??? It happened to me a few times


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have had a similar experience as a rider. See this thread in the Canberra forum:









Uber tips glitch


There’s a glitch where the rider pays the tip after the trip ends but not if they pay the tip during the trip. Uber doesn’t keep anything. Rather, the rider is charged $0.45 less than what they requested to pay (for example, $2.55 rather than $3 or $4.55 rather than $5). I established the...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't explain Jack's case, but in your case $4.55 is the excluding GST amount of a $5.00 tip ($4.55 = $5.00 × 10 / 11). I have no idea if that's the real reason, but the math works.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

OK, I had a tip notification pop up the other day and it said ~$2.72, but in the trip it says $3. So it does appear to be the excluding GST amount. I did notice recently that the payment statements have changed and now have GST as a separate amount, so it looks like this convention has now filtered through to the app.


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

UberDriverAU said:


> I can't explain Jack's case, but in your case $4.55 is the excluding GST amount of a $5.00 tip ($4.55 = $5.00 × 10 / 11). I have no idea if that's the real reason, but the math works.


Smart job figuring this out! Now we need to apply that ingenuity to figuring out the rest of the algorithm .0


----------

